# von einem file dessen pfad ermitteln?



## l00P (10. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen!

ich muß in einem verzeichnis ein zip file entzippen. danach das entzippte file so benennen wie das zip file hieß.
Jetzt bekomme ich aber nur den namen des entzippten files und nicht den ganzen pfad dazu.

Wie bekomme ich von einem file dessen pfad heraus? mit getPath() habe ich schon probiert, geht irgendwie nicht.

danke schonmal


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

google doch einfach mal nach
java File Pfad


----------



## l00P (10. Mai 2006)

hmmm, find ich nicht wirklich was,

ich dachte mit getPath() kann ich das machen?

z.B. 
String name = "c:\folder1\folder2\filename.exe"

String newName = new File(name).getPath();

newName sollte dann doch "c:\folder1\folder2\" sein oder??


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

Treffer Nr. 3: "Referenz java.io.File" --> File.getAbsolutePath() ;-)

könnte man auch drauf kommen, wenn man die API zu java.io.File liest ...


----------



## l00P (10. Mai 2006)

das hab ich auch gefunden, ich brauch aber was wo ich nur den pfad bekomme ohne den filenamen!! Geht das überhaupt?

Und das ich den String dann zerlegen kann und den pfad extrahieren kann weiß ich auch, will aber wissen ob das irgendwie automatisch auch gent...

danke


----------



## Murray (10. Mai 2006)

Egal ob getPath oder getAbsolutePath: der Pfad beeinhaltet immer auch den Dateinamen. Wenn man nur das Verzeichnis haben will (so sieht es im Post ja aus), dann muss man eine Ebene zurück gehen.
Bsp.:

```
File f1 = new File( "ab\\cd\\xy.txt");
File f2 = f1.getParentFile();
System.out.println( "f1.getPath:         " + f1.getPath());
System.out.println( "f1.getAbsolutePath: " + f1.getAbsolutePath());
System.out.println( "f2.getPath:         " + f2.getPath());
System.out.println( "f2.getAbsolutePath: " + f2.getAbsolutePath());
```


----------



## norman (10. Mai 2006)

wie wärs mit getParentFile().getAbsoultePath() ?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Mai 2006)

Wie wäre es mit JavaDoc lesen?


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

ach so, sorry, da hatte ich dich falsch verstanden.
_edit_ bin aber langsam heut ...  :roll:


----------



## Eldaron (10. Mai 2006)

l00P hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich von einem file dessen pfad heraus? mit getPath() habe ich schon probiert, geht irgendwie nicht.



nimm einfach

```
String dateiPfad = datei.getParent()+"\\";
```


----------

